# Mucus plug?



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I have an 8 yr old Dexter that I bought earlier in the spring. Was told she would calve in June or early July....still waiting. Last night I noticed a 6-8" long "string of mucus" hanging from her. Is this an indication she is ready to calve? Usually how long after seeing this will she have the calf. I work away from home but if I know she is going to calve soon I can run home on my lunch hour/etc. to check on her progress. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Is she showing any other signs of getting ready to calve? Full udder, really loose in the back end? If she is then, she will likely be within a week. Probably less.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

she is loose in the rear end and slightly swollen but has been that way for weeks. The bag is not full yet but was hopefull that loosing the mucus plug meant an onset of labor. Since she is new to us we really have no idea what to be looking for but want to be available to check on her multiple times through out the day. I work 15 miles form home so hate to be running back and forth if she could go another week or more, but do not mind the extra expense/time to check on her if you guys think she might be close to having a calf. Just noticed the mucus hanging off her last night.
Thank you.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Mucus really is not a sign of anything, you can see it months before or just days before the birth. You will know she is ready when her teats have filled with milk. Im not talking about bagging up, ut when the teats get real tight with milk, you should know it when you see it.

JKB


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

If she truly has lost the mucus plug, which is a long sticky strand of mucus that you often see stuck to her tail, it is an indication, that she is starting the labour process. Usually within a couple days to a week. The udder is not the greatest indicator, as some cows will have a tight udder for weeks, and some will hardly bag at all, until after they have the calf.

This cow is 8 years old, I would not be terribly concerned about her. She has done this before.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

would love to see some pictures of her if you have any  I'd like to be able to compare with my 5 yr old Dex who's showing signs of being due, but no mucus yet 

DEFINITELY update when you have a calf on the ground!!!!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Still no calf and looks just like she did yesterday. I will take pictures of her tonight if I can and post soon.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I hope she really is expecting, but mucous can also be a sign of heat...it is the lubrication that the spermies swim up in the reproductive tract. Mucous from heat should be clearer, fresher, newer looking than a mucous plug.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A mucus plug is just an indicator of a mucus plug and little more IMO. I have no confidence from seeing one that anything is going to happen near term. A barren cow can pass one.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Check this link out. It has a pretty good description of what to look for.

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/exten/cc-corner/signsofcalving.html


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you for the link to the info. I will just keep watching and try to be more patient. If we ever get a day without rain I will get some pictures and try to post them.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

Im right there with you. Every day I think "today HAS to be the day!" but then I get up the next day and no calf!

We even see the strutting of her teats... they're pointing in four different directions and none of them are down.. LOL

send me some of that rain you're getting... its 98* and DRY DRY DRY here!


----------

